# 4x4s



## hahahaha (Dec 7, 2010)

Man, people talk about it big time especially recently. Let's try to get this straight. There is this vote would be for many of the 4x4s, such as Eastsheen, Mefferts, QJ, mini QJ, Lanlan, YJ, Mf8+Dayan, Maru, and Shengshou. I didn't put X-cube cuz most people would choose that due to assumptions. I like assumptions myself too  but it wouldn't be accurate. I also put some of the "not so good cubes" cuz i'm curious .

BTW, please don't vote if u don't have any idea of the overall quality of at least two cubes or have no idea about the brands or anything like that. Thanx  Even though this is just a suggestion

Some things to consider:
1.don't argue and go crazy about the cubes u like we don't need a lot of hype 
2.don't insult others we want to be friendly little buddies  jk about the friendly little buddies part
3.remember, this is all based on personal preference even though it might help others on cube choices

i guess that's all!


----------



## hahahaha (Dec 7, 2010)

yes i voted too


----------



## MEn (Dec 8, 2010)

yj 4ever


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 8, 2010)

was un decidable between mar and mf8 but pickked mf8 cos got my best on it even tho i broke 2 NR's with a maru<3


----------



## Hiero (Dec 8, 2010)

I've only used a tiled QJ, mini QJ and a LanLan. The mini QJ is good when you break it in for a week, then it slowly turns to crap by locking up too much. It doesn't cut corners at all. It's what I use though so I didn't vote for anything.


----------



## ianography (Dec 8, 2010)

i use a mf8+dayan for now, but if you are about to get it, be sure to not put in too much lube, or else it'll pop like CRAZY. great cube though.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 8, 2010)

On the list, from YJ to down forth.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 8, 2010)

how could you forget rubiks:O lol jk nobody likes revenge cubes


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 8, 2010)

Don't you mean revenge? Not professor?


----------



## tx789 (Dec 8, 2010)

I've used rubik and qj none else


----------



## hahahaha (Dec 8, 2010)

@tx789 u can still vote if u know about the other cubes. For example, i know Maru locks up a bit, has great corner cutting, fast but loud turning, 6.3x6.3x6.3 cm, i know it's structure, and i guess thats more than enough u might want to know about the cubes i put up on the poll.

U reminded me of editing my first post


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 8, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> how could you forget rubiks:O lol jk nobody likes revenge cubes


 
The old type Rubik's is the same as Meffert's, pretty good until they get loose and starts to pop. But they was horribly stiff when new and when they pop also centres comes out. The new type turns from out of the package and does not pop centres, but lock up in a way the old type did not.

I use ES, won't say it is the best but it suits my style that have many r and l in the end, on a larger cube it is hard to reach the l slice with the right hand fingers. ES is easy to destroy, just force it to turn in a lock up and you force the screws out of the core, and it is obviously impossible to revert that! Once is often enough and it gets loose and locks a lot (hmm, how does a locks Alot look??). Go easy on it, lube it only a little a few times when new and it will stay good.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 8, 2010)

I voted the Dayan + Mf8, I wanted to also vote the mini QJ but was unable to multi-vote. It can turn well and I just love its size, expecially for BLD.


----------



## ishumprod (Dec 8, 2010)

Shengshou for ever <3
i've tried shengshou, dayan, QJ, miniQJ, and rubik's one. But shengshou is the best one .


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 8, 2010)

I use lan lan tuns great never pops my qj became loose over time and pops alot.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 8, 2010)

Everyone who didn't vote for Dayan is crazy


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 8, 2010)

Rubik's sucks.
ES sucks.
QJ sucks and corners snap off.
Meffert's sucks.
YJ on it's way and am planning on doing the Pi mod so hopefully it won't suck too much.


----------



## pcuber (Dec 8, 2010)

I personally like the MF8-Dayan 4x4 and i have tried some of the others, but the only problem I would have with it is that it pops a bit, but other then that it is OK. Maru is very nice but I like the Dayan better, it is made more for me. Mini QJ brakes very easily and pops and locks up, and the Eastsheen 4x4 is worse then this.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Dec 9, 2010)

Storebought isn't an option? Wtf... fail thread is fail...


----------



## MEn (Dec 9, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Rubik's sucks.
> ES sucks.
> QJ sucks and corners snap off.
> Meffert's sucks.
> YJ on it's way and am planning on doing the Pi mod so hopefully it won't suck too much.


 seems like you've only had ball core 4x4s.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2010)

Are you guys really hard on QJs or something? My daughter's mini QJ had the piece come off, but I glued it back and it's been wonderful ever since. Both of my regular QJs have never had any problem. Am I just lucky, or is it because I turn too slowly to break them?

I love my QJs - they're the best cubes I have of any size. I haven't tried anything else because I can't imagine a better cube. And when scrambling at competitions, I've never felt a 4x4x4 I liked as much as my QJs.


----------



## avgdi (Dec 9, 2010)

I own a MF8+Dayan and I really like it. The other ones I've tried are: Maru, Mini QJ, Mefferts, ES, and Rubik's. The Maru is the only one of those that I liked.


----------



## Erzz (Dec 9, 2010)

MEn said:


> seems like you've only had ball core 4x4s.


 
ES isn't a ball


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Are you guys really hard on QJs or something?



The 1st corner fell off my tiled QJ during the 3x3 stage of a cube when all was going well without a lock up or anything that you might think would cause damage.
I was so shocked when it happened because it was so smooth until the corner was on the floor.

I glued it but since it was ever so slightly off it started catching so I took it off, ordered a new 4x4x4 and used it to practice Yau when another corner came off in the exact same way.

I also broke a corner off a brand new QJ when transforming it into a cuboctahedron.
I didn't think I was putting much pressure on it but apparently it was too much.


----------



## hahahaha (Dec 9, 2010)

> Originally Posted By Tyjet66
> Storebought isn't an option?Wtf... fail thread is fail...



Please explain why it fails and i don't know what storebought u mean by. Please explain cuz i don't want my stuff to fail even though it turns out to fail a lot of times.


----------



## yockee (Dec 9, 2010)

You left out Edison.


----------



## yockee (Dec 9, 2010)

ianography said:


> i use a mf8+dayan for now, but if you are about to get it, be sure to not put in too much lube, or else it'll pop like CRAZY. great cube though.


 
You should really lube the inner 2x2.


----------



## yockee (Dec 9, 2010)

ishumprod said:


> Shengshou for ever <3
> i've tried shengshou, dayan, QJ, miniQJ, and rubik's one. But shengshou is the best one .


 
You're the first one to like it. Everyone else says it's a piece of garbage.


----------



## userman (Dec 9, 2010)

Can I buy a Dayan at e-bay? It looks like they are the most popular ones.


----------



## Shortey (Dec 9, 2010)

Why don't you just check for yourself?


----------



## userman (Dec 9, 2010)

Shortey said:


> Why don't you just check for yourself?


 
I found one, http://cgi.ebay.com/DaYan-MF8-6-5cm...906?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb32a712a .
Do you think it is a good choice?


----------



## hahahaha (Dec 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by userman
> Do you think it is a good choice?



It's personal preference so choose one by yourself 

BTW how do i add new choices to the poll?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

userman said:


> I found one, http://cgi.ebay.com/DaYan-MF8-6-5cm...906?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb32a712a .
> Do you think it is a good choice?


 
If you have big enough hands and can handle the occasionaly pops, go ahead.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 13, 2010)

Rubik's Revenge is the *Best 4x4* because.

Do I need to give a reason? Not everyone did a critical analysis of each and every cube before casting their vote.

There's a lot of trolls on the internet and I'd be tempted to vote Rubik's, ES, or QJ just to encourage others to try them out for themselves.

Tim.


----------

